# استفسار



## ياسر حسن (28 سبتمبر 2016)

الاخوة الافاضل
محتاج ضرورى مواصفات الاليكتروميكانكال للمطارات او الكود او مخططات ( تكييف وحريق وصحى و... )
مع جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------

